# Dog paralytic for few mintues, foam in mouth



## nash_try (Jul 26, 2010)

hi,
We have several stray dogs near our building. One of them, suddenly got a paralytic sort of attack.He was unable to stand, falling down when trying to walk, with foam in the mouth.
After 4 minutes or so, he started running a bit, then he became normal. After 10 minutes, i gave him some dog food in milk. And then gave him water. Drank almost half litre water. I take care of few dogs in my area. I stay on the first floor. He usually never enters the building, but now he is time and again coming on my floor and sitting in front of my door.
I had called up a vet, she said it cant be rabies as rabid dogs don't drink and eat.
any clues or suggestions?


----------



## bdb5853 (May 21, 2010)

Sounds like a seizure or a poisoning.


----------



## Eurobox (May 17, 2010)

Sounds like a seizure...


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I have never heard of a seizure exactly like what you describe but that would still be my guess. The dog wouldn't have recovered like that from poison.


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

Very sad. Sounds like canine epilepsy. Do a search on this and see if the listed symptoms don't match what you are witnessing.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

nash_try said:


> One of them, suddenly got a paralytic sort of attack.He was unable to stand, falling down when trying to walk, with foam in the mouth.


Sounds like a seizure to me. We just had a pom yesterday who had a seizure exactly this way. Foam at the mouth, disoriented, paralyzed...


----------



## nash_try (Jul 26, 2010)

Just to add, after this seizure, he ran for 1-2 min and then he pooped while standing itself. I mean dogs bend a bit while pooping , but he pooped when standing straight. Well, no unusual behavior for 2 days. He has become more attached though, following me when i get down. For now, just keeping a watch.


----------



## Smilez4u0102 (Nov 3, 2008)

Myasthenia Gravis... am not saying it is this since this is incredibly rare, but since seizures have already been mentioned and I assume you are relatively sure its not just severe dehydration, I thought I would throw it out there. My cousin had a mutt dog (not full breed, like it usually attacks) that was recently diagnosed.


----------



## nash_try (Jul 26, 2010)

hi,
Had started this thread, regarding a street dog near my building, having seizures. Today again, he had a seizure attack. This time i also saw, a little bit of blood in it. 
Same things he did like last time, tried to get up, was unable to do so. After 2-3 min , when he was finally able to walk, he started running around. Infact he just ran into another area(which isn't his usual place) and the dogs in that area chased him, and he was back again, near my building. Am pointing this out, since its quite unusual to see him do that.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

The dog might be eating something that's triggering seizures. You said street dog, does he roam the streets scavenging food? He might be getting into antifreeze. Do you feed him? Foods containig BHA and BHT preservatives can trigger seizures. Foods containing rosemary can cause seizures. Does he get flea and tick topicals? Is he getting vaccinations? Heartworm pills? Is he getting clean water to drink? Next time he has a seizure, try getting him to lick some organic blackstrap molasses, before he's in full seizure. Hopefully it will bring him out of it quick.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

He might just be epileptic...its really hard to say. Sucks its a stray dog that probably no one would be willing to take in...


----------



## nash_try (Jul 26, 2010)

Yes, he scavenges. usually the food in the garbage bins thrown by resturants at night time. I try to feed him, but he eats sometimes only, since he gets meat leftovers from the garbage bins. His food doesn't contain rosemary for sure, its not even known in the place where i stay. He gets fleas sometimes, but i check all dogs regularly, sometimes put flea powder on them too. I have kept a large stone vessel near my building, which i fill everyday. So the water is clean enough, i mean for the dogs atleast. He has been sterilized and vacinnated once. Heartworm pills? never given any of those. He just gets seizures for 2-3 mins. In fact today, he got a secong seizure after a gap of one hour. Will try to consult a vet soon.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

It could be from the flea powder. I wouldn't give that especially if he's having seizures. Try mixing 2 tablespoons of braggs apple cider vinegar into 64 oz of water. Can you use fresh water? If he drinks it, it will get rid of the fleas. He could also be getting into something toxic or he's allergic to. Not much you can do, but get him off the street.


----------



## nash_try (Jul 26, 2010)

Consulted a vet. Suggested a tablet named Gardenal (phenobarbitone 60mg). Dog seems OK for now, eating properly. Anyways, he is a tough dog and will recover properly.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Glad to see you are taking care of him:thumb:


----------

